# Heroes Series Discussion



## Vyom (Oct 8, 2015)

Heroes is an American series which aired in 2006. Each episode every week use to take my breath away.
Heroes is back after nine years as Heroes Reborn. And this is when I felt nostalgic and decided to rewatch the first original season of Heroes. And damn I realized it was more awesome then I initially thought.

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/70/Heroes_logo.png

*Heroes Season 1 : Genesis*
It is where it started it all. A group of people from all around the world started discovering that they have powers. Claire, a 16 year old girl from Odessa, Texas, could heal herself after an injury of any extent, an ability known as Rapid cellular regeneration. Matt Parkman, a man from Los Angeles could read minds. Nathan Petrelli, coming from New York could fly. Niki Sanders from Las Vegas, had Dissociative Identity Disorder, that means she was two person in one. D.L. Hawkins, husband of Niki, could pass through walls. Peter Petrelli, brother of Nathan, could absorb powers from others and could do Anything! My favorite, Hiro Nakamura, could bend Time and Space, which means he could Travel in time. And then there was... Sylar! Like Peter, Sylar could absorb power from others too, but in order to do that, he had to murder the other person and eat(?) their brain. Its as disgusting as it sounds. There were other smaller characters with powers too. And all of them together had one role, that is to stop Sylar destroying New York.

Season 1 was great. It slowly opened up the lives of people with extraordinary abilities and their reaction to it, while their lives crossed one another. And by the end each of the characters had some part to play. The story telling by the creator of the show, Tim Kring had a unique style in portraying the story and the character development. On the pretext of the power of time travel with Hiro, Kring use to take us to past and future in a blink of eye, thereby giving us glimpses of the story which would otherwise take many episodes to reach.

I can still not get over how the first episode of Season 1 of Heroes ended...



Spoiler



Hiro is shown to have teleported to New York from within metro train in Japan. As soon as Hiro realize this and he reaches Time Square, he flung his arm in air and explains, "Yattaaaa!!!!" Everytime I see it, and in hindsight realizing what story is to be followed, sends shivers down my spine.



Even watching Season 1 now, makes me think, that they had a plan. The first few episodes tells what exactly will happen. Rest of the season is just to answer, "how". And boy does this season does that brilliantly.

*i.imgur.com/wiuH4Ur.jpg

In comparison to the first season I would not even want to talk about the rest of the season. So I would just summarize the rest of the season here.

*Heroes Season 2: Generations*
Several characters are introduced. Origins of "The Company" is revealed and something about a virus named "Shanti" threatens to kill most of human population.


*Heroes Season 3: Villains and Fugitives*
12 bad guys are escaped and hunt begins.. and something something.


*Heroes Season 4: Redemption*
Something I don't even remember. And if I even remember somehow, I would probably want to forget.


*Heroes Reborn Season 1: Awakening*
Looking at the first episode of Awakening, it made me realize how great the Genesis was. So much so that I had to watch the Season one in its entirety to be dazzled again. But I am hoping later episodes can create that awe that original Heroes started. Although I am very skeptical.


*What made Heroes Season 1 Special?*
Heroes first season had a vision, and it had a sense of completeness. Right from episode 2, we knew how it was going to end. Every character arc was handheld maturely. Every character's role was defined. Season one wasn't pretentious. Every episode was allocated to unfold story arcs of a set of people. And when character used to cross paths, we knew something great was going to happen. The journey of Heroes season 1 and not just the climax was a ride into a world I can probably never forget.

*Characters:*
The characters in the original stories represented a wide variety of audience and was very balanced. On one end of spectrum we had a girl with dual personality, a rather dark tone, and a jolly Hiro Nakamura on the other end, with the ability that every one must have thought about when they were child. At the other end we had a man who was very doubtful about his ability to hear thoughts, and on the opposite end was a man who was confident about his ability to fly. At one end was a man who could absorb others's power and still remain true by heart and on the extreme end was a man that could murder anyone for the lust of power.

*Storytelling:*
The best thing about the original Heroes is the storytelling. Yes, it had flaws. But the writers knew what they were doing and Tim Kring knew how to present the story in most enthralling manner. To show the climax of the show in just the 2nd episode, sets a standard and the show actually stays put to it. The later seasons were met with bumpy roads and bigger plot holes. Many blame the writer's strike that happened during later seasons but we may never know the actual cause.

*CGI and Visual Style:*
The effects in the show were practical, short but believable, subtle yet had an impact. The focus of the show was more on story than CGI, and hence CGI used was rather wisely. For instance, when you have to show that someone was flying, you get the shots of building, panning and going up and down the streets. It makes 'you' imagine that you are flying. When Hiro needed to travel in time, the character just disappears and appears where it's supposed to. Just like a it would actually be for any Time Traveler who could travel in time just by thinking. The show didn't need some flashy effects to show that. The use of paintings to show future (and past) was another practical effect that made the show memorable. You can use a painting to show as much or as little about the things to come in the show. As a viewer whenever you saw a new painting and the revelation which it brought, you were dazzled since you know 'its about to happen' in near future (in near episodes). 

*Music and Sound effects:*
This is probably the MOST important thing that makes the original Heroes memorable to me. Tim Kring gave the music directors total freedom to write music. And I must say the composers did a phenomenal job. Every character have its own signature style of music. Claire have a "dreamy" cue which shows the doubts and confusion that Claire have while she explores the extent of her abilities. Sylar had this distinct sounds of clock's ticking to show how he have a knack to understand how things work like he use to understand and fix the complicated clockwork. Niki had a soundtrack that use to change to wind and Indian voices when Jessica use to take control to make viewers realize about her being possessed. Matt, who could read minds use to be depicted by voices in reverse. Hiro had a style of music that showcased an "urgency" and a sense of "unpredictability". So on and so forth. Combined with other soundtracks of the show, makes for a pleasant visual cues that made us more aware of the show. Needless to say Music was a very own character in the show.

*Narration style:*
The start of almost ever Heroes episode began with a monologue and/or end with too. And most of the monologue was done by a character on the show who had no powers. Yet he was connected to almost every other character. This is Mohinder Suresh, a genetics professor from India who wanted to carry on the work of his father, Chandra Suresh. The monologue use to raise mostly philosophical questions. It use to tie every character under common emotion and use to help them connect on a spiritual level. The narration sometimes were also done by other characters, which would play a crucial role in the respective episodes.
_____________________________


Heroes have a grave impact on my way of thinking. And when I rewatched the original series it grew over me. I realized the depth of characters more than what I knew when I watched it almost 8 years ago. This prevailed me to create this thread. I would love to have the members who use to post in this original Heroes thread back when the show use to air: *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/53415...sion-thread-warning-may-contain-spoilers.html

*Heroes is a tale of Superheroes, survival, courage, and friendship.*


----------



## icebags (Oct 9, 2015)

i need to wait for the comeback.....


----------



## Vyom (Oct 10, 2015)

icebags said:


> i need to wait for the comeback.....



Not exactly sure what you are talking about. Heroes do have a comeback, in the form of Heroes Reborn.


----------



## icebags (Oct 10, 2015)

aha, so it has tarted, nice..... did you see it ?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 10, 2015)

Yes it have started. Hence the thing which I said in my article, "Looking at the first episode of Awakening, it made me realize how great the Genesis was."
You didn't even read the article completely. 

After watching the first episode of Heroes Season 1, my mind was blown and I was craving for another episode. After watching Heroes Reborn first episode, I didn't feel the same way.
Speaks volume.


----------



## icebags (Oct 10, 2015)

u're right, my apologies, i had the feeling that i have already watched it - lets jump into discussion !


----------



## Vyom (Oct 10, 2015)

So let's start with telling your favorite three Heroes three characters. For me it's easily Hiro. He always show courage, never leave his friend Ando in peril, is honest and have awesome super power. 
Then Petrelli brothers, one among who had a very good heart and other despite having great ambition to win elections always helped his brother, even in end.
Then of course Sylar, one of the greatest villain ever!

So,
Hiro
Petrelli brothers
Sylar.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 10, 2015)

The guy with ability to read minds....


----------



## icebags (Oct 10, 2015)

the other villain guy was quite ambitious, along with sylar, watching him was also interesting.....


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2015)

Wow both of you couldn't 'name' the character. Looks like memory have become hazy in all these years. 

The guy who can read mind is Matt Parkman. And do Axes2t2, do you like that guy because of his power or because of his character. Yes, his power is good (since it allows you to read minds of women!) but the I didn't like the character Matt much. 

And the other villain guy who? There were many in the later seasons. The season, "Villains" was literally filled with Villains.


----------



## polupoka (Oct 11, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very very very much vineet da... for growing interest ! Right 
Now I am downloading all 4 seasons! 
Although I am doubting I can like sylar like u do


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2015)

polupoka said:


> Thank you very very very much vineet da... for growing interest ! Right
> Now I am downloading all 4 seasons!
> Although I am doubting I can like sylar like u do


I like Sylar as a villainous character. Once you see him in action, you can't imagine any other character in his role.

And don't post such big posts! I added spoiler tag.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey Vyom, me again.. 

Well, I had watched Heroes, infact season one was awesome and I was glued to it, but later, it got messy, season by season , creativity deteriorated and I don't even remember what was there in last season.. but was mess..  Don't know but I found Peter becoming dumber with every season... things went so illogical and predictable that I now don't even feel watching its new season.. you already said that it was not able to create interest as you had when watching season first.. I guess I will pass it on..


----------



## icebags (Oct 12, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Wow both of you couldn't 'name' the character. Looks like memory have become hazy in all these years.
> 
> The guy who can read mind is Matt Parkman. And do Axes2t2, do you like that guy because of his power or because of his character. Yes, his power is good (since it allows you to read minds of women!) but the I didn't like the character Matt much.
> 
> And the other villain guy who? There were many in the later seasons. The season, "Villains" was literally filled with Villains.



hummmm, just remembered the name..... sulli


----------



## Vyom (Oct 12, 2015)

Well, I have been following Reddit Heroes sub, and people have asked me to watch Episode 4 of Reborn. I guess things does get interesting enough.
But I am on a path to watch season 2,3 and 4, just for the sake of completeness.

Who the hell was Sulli?


----------



## icebags (Oct 12, 2015)

samuel sullivan ? 

whenever i watched him, it felt like watching some runaway psycho .....


----------



## Vyom (Oct 13, 2015)

icebags said:


> samuel sullivan ?
> 
> whenever i watched him, it felt like watching some runaway psycho .....



OMG you are right man. Up until now I had forgotten him. I only remember him from Prison Break.
I am on a Heroes all season watch marathon, (and have reached only Season 2) I think I will reach to him pretty soon.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 13, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Wow both of you couldn't 'name' the character. Looks like memory have become hazy in all these years.
> 
> The guy who can read mind is Matt Parkman. And do Axes2t2, do you like that guy because of his power or because of his character. Yes, his power is good (since it allows you to read minds of women!) but the I didn't like the character Matt much.
> 
> And the other villain guy who? There were many in the later seasons. The season, "Villains" was literally filled with Villains.



Wasn't Matt's 



Spoiler



wife cheating on him


 ?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 13, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Wasn't Matt's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes she was. So what's was your point again?


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 14, 2015)

Lol nothing,just remembered that


----------



## polupoka (Oct 14, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I like Sylar as a villainous character. Once you see him in action, you can't imagine any other character in his role.
> 
> And don't post such big posts! I added spoiler tag.




Just finished watching *season 1!!!! Thanx a ton! My third best tv series(after sherlock and flash+arrow)..What I most like is the background music..really awesome..I want to download and keep that musiccc... *Yes as usual you r right.can't imagine any other character in 'his" role! And my best character is claire bear,s father(maybe cos I saw heroes reborn pilot episode first)..2nd is jessica+nikki  and 3rd is nathan petrelli-the flying man! *One question for you- Who does young moli fear? she fears that he can see her if she wants to know where he is? (the haitian?)
THANX AGAIN Vyom Bhaiya 
*


----------



## Vyom (Oct 14, 2015)

^^ Wow... you watched Season 1 (23 episodes) in just 3 days? 

Well, that's some high octane marathon. I watched every episode in the interval of one week and given the philosophical nature of the show, it gave me quite a good for thought every week. That's what makes the season 1 most memorable for me.

As for the reason for Young Moli's fear, well the answer is in Season 2. Spoiler: Not Haitian. 

Also, Season 2 is incredible too. Just about to finish Season 2 rewatch marathon, and I have to say it's incredible too (till now).

- - - Updated - - -

As for the Heroes music, this video is an Awesome collection of soundtracks time coded:


----------



## Ricky (Oct 15, 2015)

Well, ... I have forgotten most of its storyline, may watch it again after reading these discussions.. but not possible now..


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 15, 2015)

One of my favorite shows  I love the monologues by Mohinder Suresh at the start of the episodes.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 15, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> One of my favorite shows  I love the monologues by Mohinder Suresh at the start of the episodes.



Then this might be interesting for you. In Heroes, right from 1st episode to the latest episode of Season 5 (4th right now), Suresh have spoken 76 monologues. Here's the tally:

Mohinder Suresh (76 narrations)
Noah Bennet (11 narrations)
Nathan Petrelli (9 narrations)
Samuel Sullivan (6 narrations)
Hiro Nakamura (4 narrations)
Peter Petrelli (4 narrations)

Source: User:Iheartheroes/Narrations - Heroes Wiki


----------



## Vyom (Oct 17, 2015)

So, finished with Heroes Season 2 rewatch marathon yesterday.
Yes, it wasn't as good as the first. But even though I kind of enjoyed it.

It had some very great episodes, especially the episode, "Cautionary Tales", which was just awesome.

The second season ended abruptly due to the strike, so while continuing the marathon with season 3, I would observe what went wrong with the show.

As for the second season, its definitely a must watch for ones who loved the first.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 17, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Then this might be interesting for you. In Heroes, right from 1st episode to the latest episode of Season 5 (4th right now), Suresh have spoken 76 monologues. Here's the tally:
> 
> Mohinder Suresh (76 narrations)
> Noah Bennet (11 narrations)
> ...



Thanks for the Link


----------



## Vyom (Oct 30, 2015)

Just had a random though today.

There are many threads on this forum. Each thread can be treated as a different story. Hence each threads represent a different timeline.
Where else have we seen different threads corresponding to different timelines?



Spoiler



That's right... in Future Hiro episode of season 1 of Heroes:

*i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--zPQW1pvh--/18dxeq4up97adjpg.jpg



In other words, what's common in Forums and Heroes?



Spoiler



Threads.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 31, 2015)

Someone is watching too much of Heroes ...


----------



## Vyom (Oct 31, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Someone is watching too much of Heroes ...


You said that right.
Been watching atleast one episode of Heroes daily from the past few weeks, to complete all 4 seasons marathon. Put every other series, Limitless, Flash, Arrow etc... on hold before I complete it.

And realised that there are gems in future seasons of Heroes too. For sure not as good as season one, but certainly not lacking in depth and entertainment. Maybe world was a bit too harsh on Heroes.


----------



## polupoka (Nov 12, 2015)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Wow... you watched Season 1 (23 episodes) in just 3 days?
> 
> Well, that's some high octane marathon. I watched every episode in the interval of one week and given the philosophical nature of the show, it gave me quite a good for thought every week. That's what makes the season 1 most memorable for me.
> 
> ...



Watched all... Including heroes reborn latest ! Great superhero flick.. still my best character is claire bear's father  
Thanx again for the detailed review. Ya that fear of moly was matt's father.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 20, 2015)

Anyone following Heroes Reborn? The show have suddenly gone all awesome with Episode 7. Many of the characters now makes more sense, and we get characters from the first season.

I got Back To The Future vibe from the episode 8. Looks like Heroes is finally back on track.


----------



## polupoka (Nov 20, 2015)

Me following


----------



## Vyom (Nov 20, 2015)

Wold have been better, if you shared your views until now.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 9, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Anyone following Heroes Reborn? The show have suddenly gone all awesome with Episode 7. Many of the characters now makes more sense, and we get characters from the first season.
> 
> I got Back To The Future vibe from the episode 8. Looks like Heroes is finally back on track.



I finally watched Heroes REBORN series and as I have been follower from HEROES season 1, all I can say that  Tim Kring is very good at building up the suspense and excitement but very bad in summing up. 

Heroes Reborn Season One gave me almost similar, if not better excitement as I had when I had watched Season 1 of heroes. But with every coming season, series got redundant and predictable and somehow unexciting too. 

What I feel that with reboot or REBORN series, he is again starting afresh and its exciting till now but I am afraid like previous seasons when things went too complicated to keep them knitted together without flaws (yes this is how Heroes series ended) , this one will also start going downhill. 

Anyways, so far good, will watch "Send in the clones" in couple of days.. 

Btw, this time MATT is quite powerful and well in control of himself. But I am sure like previous series, will again come out as lousy confused fella... hints are already in air...


Btw, this KID is like PETER Pettreli  and probably son of peter, he can absorb other's power but since when other started loosing power when its absorbed.. I don't remember it was case with PETER in HEROES. Moreover, he was able to use anyone's power just by think about that person...

I guess.. heores series have EVOLVED.. ..mutated already


----------



## Vyom (Jan 9, 2016)

I second all your views. And you watched the previous episodes just in time for remaining 3 episodes.

Will watch "Send in the Clones" today!!! I am excited.


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 9, 2016)

I am picking up the pace and have watched season 1-2-3 till now, now going to season 4. 
Just love the twist that comes every episodes.
P.S. first time watching an American series and have only watched brother in arms and the pacific (both war related)
Any suggestions to which series should I watch after completing heroes?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 9, 2016)

LOST .. 
Nothing beats it..


----------



## Vyom (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes... There are countless series out there..  but Lost is among them.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 10, 2016)

You mean "Best among them"


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks, Till then let me complete Season 4
Watched episode 1 and 2 and it was boring to say the least


----------



## Vyom (Jan 21, 2016)

I hope people are catching up with the remaining episodes which started airing after the winter break.
11th episode was meh, while 12th was better.

Today is the Season Finale. I have no hope of it ending the "Heroes" way.

Spoiler for episode 12:


Spoiler



The way Matt Parkman was shown in the end, I felt sad.
He had a good journey towards this episode. But no one truly goes away forever in such shows.


----------

